# whats missing???



## Hephesus (Mar 17, 2009)

I have lived ouside of the Uk for 20 years and know that we all miss some things from home. Here in Greece it was OXO and wheatabix, we all eventually we get used to these missing items. Is there anytthing there that seems to be missed by the Brits, I could bring in bulk if I know beforehand


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

Absolutely nothing apart from the moors, and a pint of Theakston's Best. The latter would go a bit flat on the flight, and you would probably spill a few drops too. I would settle for a sprig of heather from somewhere near Ilkley.

Many years out of the UK, not been back to Yorkshire since leaving.


----------



## Hephesus (Mar 17, 2009)

frogblogger said:


> Absolutely nothing apart from the moors, and a pint of Theakston's Best. The latter would go a bit flat on the flight, and you would probably spill a few drops too. I would settle for a sprig of heather from somewhere near Ilkley.
> 
> 20 years out of the UK too, not been back to Yorkshire since leaving.


I went to the Lake district for a holiday in Feb, it was beautiful with the snow on the hills. Also a lot cheaper than greece. But good to hear yhat you do not miss anything more serious than a pint, I am adaptable to drink, as long as it does not dry up


----------



## King Silk (Feb 25, 2009)

The only thing I miss about England is Sunday Morning Car Boot Sales!
Used to buy all sorts very cheaply there......


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

Well I'm back in the UK at the moment (back mid May) selling my old house - at last yeahaa!
So, I don't miss anything at the moment? (excepy Birdie - cold coffe - can't get it in the UK! Oh, and that Thai instant orange juice), but that's not what you're after 

In Thailand, its decent cheese (that doesn't cost the earth), decent cholocate (not that American plastic stuff) and TV programme (like Dr Who for example)


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Hephesus said:


> I have lived ouside of the Uk for 20 years and know that we all miss some things from home. Here in Greece it was OXO and wheatabix, we all eventually we get used to these missing items. Is there anytthing there that seems to be missed by the Brits, I could bring in bulk if I know beforehand



Hephesus,

The Brits are renown throughout the civilized world for their fine cuisine. Blood pudding, steak and kidney pie etc. All without such nonsense and even salt or pepper or any other spices. Or their famous toast - guaranteed cold when it arrives! They do quite well with tea too! Milk or cream in tea? Yuk No wonder they're so tough - they've had to survive their food. 

The SMART Brits and ALL tourists eat ethnic or at least fish and chips while in Old Blighty! 

Serendipity2


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

*Food for thought*



Serendipity2 said:


> Hephesus,
> 
> The Brits are renown throughout the civilized world for their fine cuisine. Blood pudding, steak and kidney pie etc. All without such nonsense and even salt or pepper or any other spices. Or their famous toast - guaranteed cold when it arrives! They do quite well with tea too! Milk or cream in tea? Yuk No wonder they're so tough - they've had to survive their food.
> 
> ...


I can't believe a Septic is talking about British cuisine - the country that gives us such gastronimc delights as the guess-the-animal-part hotdog, heart-attack-a-day tripple fat-b*stard burger and where chips (french-fries) are served by the barrow load  

Britain has more Michalin (spelling?) stars per capita then anywhere on earth - New York, which boasts the most stars of any city, has lots but most are foreign chefs serving foreign fare (including ahem British - Gordon Ramsey has the most stars in the world including two for his NY est.).

PS: Hardly anyone eats Black Pudding (Its called that in the UK - in America, where they have adopted it, its called the Blood Sausage) is mostly eaten for breakfast in the North - where you can buy a house for a fiver. In Scotland they also serve deep fried Mars Bar in batter and haggis (sheeps stomach stuffed with oats and barley). 

PPS: As a veggie I eat neither Black Pud nor Steak and Kidney Pie. In the UK (as now) I eat mostly *Hot *Toast for breakfast, and Thai food for lunch and dinner (same as Thailand actually - but I also have the Nahm-Som or Milo-Yen instead of black coffee) - so I'm *SMART *


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

KhwaamLap said:


> I can't believe a Septic is talking about British cuisine - the country that gives us such gastronimc delights as the guess-the-animal-part hotdog, heart-attack-a-day tripple fat-b*stard burger and where chips (french-fries) are served by the barrow load
> 
> Britain has more Michalin (spelling?) stars per capita then anywhere on earth - New York, which boasts the most stars of any city, has lots but most are foreign chefs serving foreign fare (including ahem British - Gordon Ramsey has the most stars in the world including two for his NY est.).
> 
> ...


Hi KhwaamLap,

Oh, I agree about the "American" Cuisine as well. Our Big Mac's and other fast food fare with lots of saturated fats, sugars and salt have created a "perfect storm" for diabetes, stroke and heart attack. The average American diet is apalling and the obesity in children is the proof - let alone in the adult population. But you CAN eat very well here if you stay away from fast foods, processed foods etc. The difference between Brit food and Yank food is that while ours will kill you quicker at least it tastes good!  

That said, Brits have to be pretty tough and resolute to eat some of their 'cuisine'. Have you ever had lutefisk? If you're of Scandinavian heritage it's your duty to try it at least once. It's putrid dried, salted cod that's bathed in lye [how do you say "poison" and then rinsed and served hot! It has a whitish-clear look to it and tastes like the worst glue you've ever tried. Lutefisk is enough to gag a maggot!  

Serendipity2


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

Serendipity2 said:


> Hi KhwaamLap,
> 
> Oh, I agree about the "American" Cuisine as well. Our Big Mac's and other fast food fare with lots of saturated fats, sugars and salt have created a "perfect storm" for diabetes, stroke and heart attack. The average American diet is apalling and the obesity in children is the proof - let alone in the adult population. But you CAN eat very well here if you stay away from fast foods, processed foods etc. The difference between Brit food and Yank food is that while ours will kill you quicker at least it tastes good!
> 
> ...


There's an Isaan fish dish that's similar. The fish is gutted, stuffed with chilli and garlic and other bits and pieces and left to go putrid. It stinks from a mile off. How anyone could stomach it is anyone's guess.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

KhwaamLap said:


> There's an Isaan fish dish that's similar. The fish is gutted, stuffed with chilli and garlic and other bits and pieces and left to go putrid. It stinks from a mile off. How anyone could stomach it is anyone's guess.


Reminds me of that stuff you find in 7-11's, packets of hard chewy stuff that is allegedly dried fish but stinks and tastes absolutely disgusting, nothing remotely like fish.

Can't believe anyone actually buys it... apart from me and only the once - never again.


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

frogblogger said:


> Reminds me of that stuff you find in 7-11's, packets of hard chewy stuff that is allegedly dried fish but stinks and tastes absolutely disgusting, nothing remotely like fish.
> 
> Can't believe anyone actually buys it... apart from me and only the once - never again.


Oh, erm - I buy it (specially the spicy squid one) 
Its nice, honest!


----------



## King Silk (Feb 25, 2009)

KhwaamLap said:


> Oh, erm - I buy it (specially the spicy squid one)
> Its nice, honest!


My Dogs love it! Not me though.....


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

frogblogger said:


> Reminds me of that stuff you find in 7-11's, packets of hard chewy stuff that is allegedly dried fish but stinks and tastes absolutely disgusting, nothing remotely like fish.
> 
> Can't believe anyone actually buys it... apart from me and only the once - never again.



frongblogger and KhwaamLap,

You've not "lived" until you've had a generous serving of Lutefisk! Of course after eating it you'll have a very hard time trying to forget it too. Not for the faint of heart. In fact, not for the intelligent. 

Serendipity2


----------

